# Some new pics of the gang



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

My husband and I where out this evening after feeding time and played with the goats, They where so fun, we got some really cute pics. Just thought I would share.

So excited about us being in the pen with them:









Some cool face shots, Padme would not let me take a good pic of her. She was too curious about the camera lol. So Ijust got Posha and Panda

















I just loved this pic of my Panda loving on my husband I am so happy he enjoys the goat as much as I do > And he just got off work so his hands are covered in paint. I liked the rustic look of the photo tough, and thought the rough hands looked so cool:









And of course Gambit our new buck :thumb: who we LOVE. his personality is soooo huge, its almost to big for him lol. He is always up to something and he is just the sweetest little guy. Loves it when we go in his pen with us.

























And last but not least, my sweet boy Tex. He was just itching to get his picture taken too.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Some happy, healthy goaties you have there. Your dog is super cute too. I know what you mean about your husband enjoying the goats. I'm so thankful that my husband likes the goats and doesnt just tolerate them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome pics.... very happy goats indeed.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Your goats are beautiful!  I would love to have one that looks like Panda,so pretty, and your dog is cute to,is he an australian shepherd? I want one someday lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Its always so heartwarming to see how happy goaties are  Yours are definately very well loved :hug: Tex looks quite content too :wink:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

What a nice looking group you have!! I love the quality of your pics!!
You are blessed to have a hubby who loves the goaties too!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwweee, such happy, healthy goaties!! They are all very pretty! I have to tell ya the Manchas might be growing on me??? :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they look happy and they are beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Isn't it funny how excited they get when you go into their pen with them.....my boys start bouncing of the walls, they love attention! 

I love your pics.....the one with your husband would look great printed out in black/white or even sephia and framed! I love pics like that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Such cute goats! Looks like they are having lots of fun! And your dog is adorable!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I get the impression you are thoroughly enjoying your lovely and entertaining goats!  I love the photo of your buck table dancing. <lol> Beautiful dog, expressive eyes.

Deb Mc


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Tex is a Border Collie, I wanted an aussie but my horse trainer called one day and said he had a Border Collie that was a year old and was not going to work, he was scared of the cattle and the goats, and the chickens. He paid like $1200 for him to turn him into a sire for his gals, and to use as a working dog, but he was what he called "worthless" so he said he would just give him to use, so we took him and just love him not "worthless" at all, turns out though he has epilepsy, and he gets meds twice a day for the rest of his life, this weekend was really bad, he had three seizures and we could not figure out why his meds where not working, finally vet told me to weigh him and tell her what he weighed, so we did and he had put on 15lbs since they last saw him so he needed his meds increased. That did the trick and he is back to his normal happy perky self. Still scared of the goats though lol. We can't let him i the pen, because the goats can tell he is scared of them and they just torment him. So he gets to watch from outside the pen when we go in to play or feed them.

Bad thing is he was over weight when the vet saw him last time and now he is another 15lb. YIKES. But the vet did tell me that the pills can cause weight gain. Anyone know of a good diet to put a dog on. He is off all table scraps, dog food only for him form now on. And I have put him on a low fat dog food for over weight dogs. I hope it works.


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful photos you have lovely goats and a super cute pup too! The goats sure look happy.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh my word, that Panda is sooooo cute!


----------

